# V.I.N. decoder!!



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!!*

A V.I.N. decoder!!
I stole it from the MK2 Forums. It should go in the FAQ though. It's cool.
Vehicle Indentification Number 
DIGIT: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 
---------------------------------
EXAMPLE: W V W D B 4 5 0 5 L K 2 4 5 6 7 8
--------------------------------- 
WMI.. VDS........ VIS............ 
WMI = World Manufacture Index 
VDS = Vehicle Descriptor Section 
VIS = Vehicle Identifier Section
1 - Manufacturing Country 
W - Germany
1 - USA
3 - Mexico
9 - Brazil
2 - Manufacturer 
B - VW of Brazil
V - Volkswagen 
3 - Vehicle Type 
1 - Pickup
2 - MPV (Multi Purpose Vehicle)
W - Passenger Car 
4 - Series
1987 - 93 Fox 
A - 2 Door Basic
B - 2 Door Economy
C - 2 Door Custom
D - 2 Door Wagon
G - 4 Door Custom 
1985-95 Golf 
B - 2 Door Custom
D - 2 Door Sport
D - 2 Door GTi
F - 4 Door Custom
H - 2 Door GTi 16V
K - 4 Door Golf III 
1985-95 Jetta 
K - 2 Door Base
M - 2 Door Custom
P - 4 Door Base
R - 4 Door Custom GL / Caret / Economy
S - 4 Door GLS / CustomT - 4 Door GLI / GLX 
1983-95 Rabbit / Cabriolet 
A - 2 Door Base
B - 2 Door Custom (1992-93)
C - 2 Door Custom (1983-91)
D - 2 Door Carat
E - 2 Door Etienne Aigner 
1983-88 Quantum 
A - 1983-88 2 Door Basic
B - 1983-88 2 Door Custom
C - 1983-88 2 Door Deluxe
D - 1983-88 2 Door Sport
E - 1983-88 4 Door Basic
F - 1983-88 4 Door Custom
G - 1983-88 4 Door Deluxe 1983-88 
Scirocco (USA) 1983-89 Scirocco (Canada) 
A - 1983-88 2 Door Basic (USA)
A - 1983-89 2 Door Basic (Canada)
B - 1983-88 2 Door Custom (USA)
B - 1983-88 2 Door Custom (CAnada)
C - 1983-88 2 Door Deluxe (USA)
C - 1983-89 2 Door Deluxe (Canada)
D - 1983-88 2 Door Sport (USA)
D - 1983-89 2 Door Sport (Canada)
B - 1983-88 2 Door Custom (USA)
B - 1983-88 2 Door Custom (Canada) 1990-94 
Corrado(USA) 
D - 1990-92 2 Door Sport
E - 1992-94 2 Door SLC 1995 
Corrado (Canada) 
E - 1995 2 Door SLC 
1983--92 Vanagon 
X - 1983-88 Kombi
Y - 1983-92 Bus (Vanagon)
Z - 1983-92 Camper 
1992-95 EuroVan 
H - EuroVan CL
K - EuroVan GL 
1990-95 Passat 
C - 4 Door GLS
D - 4 Door Wagon GLS
E - 4 Door GLXF - 4 Door Wagon GLX
F - 4 Door Custom GL
G - 4 Door Wagon GL
H - 4 Door Base
J - 4 Door Deluxe GLX / GLS
N - 4 Door Wagon Custom GLX 
5 - Engine 
Contact Dealer for Detailed Engine Information 
6 - Restraint System 
0 - Active
2 - Passive w/Man Lap Belt
4 - "ELRA"
5 - Active Belts w/Driver Air Bag
8 - Active Belts w/Dual Air Bags
9 - Passive 
7-8 Model 
15 - 1983-93 Convertible, Cabriolet 
16 - 1983-88 Jetta 
17 - 1980?-92 Rabbit, Pickup, Golf, GTi
1C - New Beetle 
1E - 1995 Cabrio 
1G - 1989-92 Golf / Jetta
1H - 1993-95 Golf / Jetta
24 - VW Transporter (Pickup and Multivan)
25 - 1983-92 Vanagon, Transporter Van
30 - 1987-93 Fox 
31 - 1990-95 Passat 
32 - 1983-88 Quantum 2 Door and 4 Door
33 - 1985-88 Quantum Station Wagon and Quattro
3A - 1995 Passat
43 - Audi 5000 / older
44 - Audi 5000/100/200/V8 
4A - Audi S4/100CS/V8
50 - 1990-95 Corrado 
53 - 1983-88 Scirocco
60 - 1994-95 Corrado
70 - EuroVan 
78 - Passat?
81 - Audi 4000 
83 - Audi 4000 
85 - Audi Coupe GT 
89 - Audi 90 
8A - Audi 90 
8B - Audi Coupe 
9 - VIN Check Digit 
Manufacturer's Internal Code 
10 - Vehicle Model Year 
D - 1983
E - 1984
F - 1985
G - 1986
H - 1987
J - 1988
K - 1989
L - 1990
M - 1991
N - 1992
P - 1993
R - 1994
S - 1995
T - 1996
V - 1997
W - 1998
X - 1999
Y - 2000
1 - 2001
2 - 2002 
11 - Assembly Plant 
A - Ingolstadt
B - Brussels
E - Emden
G - Graz
H - Hanover
K - Osnabruck
M - Mexico
N - Neckarsulm
P - Brazil
S - Stuttgart
V - Westmoreland, PA, USA
W - Wolfsburg
Y - Spain (SEAT) 
12 - 17 Serial Number 
Sequential Production Number


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (efritsch)*

*goes off to find admin*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_*goes off to find admin*

Reported and added to misc. section.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! ([email protected])*

Awesome.


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (efritsch)*

someone should edit it for those all important engine codes


----------



## icky1.8T (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_*goes off to find admin*
 wasnt necessary..Im the one who told EF where to find it.....














glad he posted it here....was a great gem I found like 6 months ago...some read up everyone and learn bout your fox http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Decoding the VIN*

My 1992 is a "B - 2 Door Economy". Had rear pop-out windows and A/C when I got it, assuming windows were stock. Wonder what constitues a "C - 2-Door Custom": Arctic Fox, Fox GLS, one of the ones which snuck through with an EFi intake manifold or 91-93 Brazo headlights?


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Decoding the VIN (VW Fox)*

The (now smashed) Artic Fox that I bought from you is a "2 Door Custom". I'll have to find my owership for Tails to see what she is as well as my B3.
Hey, notice for once that the Fox is at the top of the list?


_Modified by efritsch at 9:30 AM 3-10-2005_


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Decoding the VIN (efritsch)*

artic got smashed?? awww, that sucks. .


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Decoding the VIN (Windowlicker)*

Yeah, like two years ago I think. Hit by an Acura MDX. Bent the whole front end.


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Decoding the VIN (efritsch)*

bastards.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (Windowlicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93wolfsburg* »_Bastards

Yeah, tell me about it. And I got the ticket.







At least the Arctic Fox will live on as the matching trailer for Tails.


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_someone should edit it for those all important engine codes








 
Get me the info and I'll happily edit it.


----------



## MaxHedrm (Jun 28, 2004)

*Javascript VW VIN Decoder*

Found this ... put in your VIN & it gives you the info. Much easier for the lazy.









http://www.abvwc.org.uk/vw_vin.htm


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Javascript VW VIN Decoder (MaxHedrm)*

Work well exept mine is supposly built into Mosel, Germany plant.
P above is Brazil which is correct.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: Javascript VW VIN Decoder (BlackFoxer)*

You can use this to determine the Date Your VW was Built.
Good Fun.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Javascript VW VIN Decoder (voxwagen88)*

And the Autohauz AZ VIN decoder: http://www.autohausaz.com/vw-a....html
The Country code letter 'P' sometime mean Curibita, Brazil and sometime Mosel, Germany. Kinda confusing.

_Modified by BlackFoxer at 6:01 PM 7-4-2006_


_Modified by BlackFoxer at 6:01 PM 7-4-2006_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Decoding the VIN (VW Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Fox* »_My 1992 is a "B - 2 Door Economy". Had rear pop-out windows and A/C when I got it, assuming windows were stock. Wonder what constitues a "C - 2-Door Custom": Arctic Fox, Fox GLS, one of the ones which snuck through with an EFi intake manifold or 91-93 Brazo headlights?

"Custom" is the GL model -- mostly 4-doors, but a 2-door Fox GL was also available for a few years (1988-1990?). "Economy" is the 2-door base model coupe. I don't think we ever got the "Basic" model, as that would be below the base model.







The Fox GL Sport has the same VIN code as the regular GL. And as noted above, the Fox Wagon got its own VIN code.


----------



## ysteveoz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (efritsch)*

Good work, men


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (ysteveoz)*

thank you mr. archeologist. Glad you were able to uncover the dust so we would read this post over AGAIN


----------



## lvleph (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (Windowlicker)*

I have an '88 Jetta and my vin starts WVWEA0164JW. This doesn't make sense according to this vin decoder. What is the deal?
The E is what doesn't make any sense to me. 
W- Germany
V- Volkwagen
W- Passenger
E- ?
A- Basic
0- Active
16- 83-88 Jetta 
4-
J- 1988 
W- Wolfsburg


_Modified by lvleph at 11:08 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (lvleph)*

shouldn't all foxes start 9BW? Methinks you have a swapped vin from a MKII Jetta


----------



## lvleph (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (Windowlicker)*

I know this is the Fox forum, but it is linked to from the MKII forum and I have a 1988 Jetta. It was the first thing I said.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (efritsch)*

Hmmm, this is interesting. I have a VIN 9BWCA0301JP061457.
According to that, it's a "2-door custom" (VIN "C") but it is most definitely a 2-door wagon body. So I'm thinking.... someone's swapped a dash into it?


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (turbinepowered)*

^^^Check and see if the VIN on the title and the VIN on the dash match?


----------



## lvleph (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (sausagemit)*

Mine match. That was the first thing I did.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Now free in every craptastic box of un-lucky charms!!! (sausagemit)*

They match... any other place on the car to check the VIN?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Bumping, any other places to check a VIN on the Fox, or just the dash?


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

door jamb?


----------



## lvleph (Feb 2, 2004)

The E stands for 4 door economy, if any one wanted to know.


----------



## FOXisVW2 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Bumping, any other places to check a VIN on the Fox, or just the dash?

top center of fire wall


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (FOXisVW2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FOXisVW2* »_
top center of fire wall

What he said ^^^
Look at this pic. It is located where there is a gray rectangle a few inches over from my battery, right up against the hood weather seal...


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Okay, so... the door frame VIN matches the dashboard VIN, and the engine bay VIN is 9BWZZZ302JP061457, so that's not much help with all those "filler Z"s in there...
Either the decoder's not right, they goofed my VIN, or someone did a _damn fine_ sedan to wagon conversion.


----------



## shdbriding (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

I also have an 88 wagon with the fourth spot in the vin being "c". The funny thing is when I went to get insurance on it they only asked for the vin and knew right away it was a fox wagon???????????


----------



## lvleph (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (shdbriding)*

Well, if it was titled in your state the titles data base would have the make.


----------



## justin_6649 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Okay, so... the door frame VIN matches the dashboard VIN, and the engine bay VIN is 9BWZZZ302JP061457, so that's not much help with all those "filler Z"s in there...

ive seen a corrado with the same zzz thing on the vin in the engine bay and it didnt even have one on the dash. the car is a syncro vr6 which was never offered in canada and american corrados r still not allowed in canada because of their seat belt thing, anyways i would to like to know more about this zzz thing... 


_Modified by justin_6649 at 8:12 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is an easier decoder. Just plug in your vin and it does the rest!

http://www.dubnetworks.net/vw-vin-decoder.htm


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Necropost.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

ianwilson said:


> Necropost.


Any new info, or updates to FAQ'd info is encouraged, and should be welcomed even if the original thread is brought up from the dead.


----------



## JCdubber (Sep 12, 2005)

im trying to find the vin on my 83 rabbit gti. i didnt get the origonal dash wiht the car. and when i went to have my vin verified (cars bought out of state to be registered in To have to do this) i told the guy to check my rain tray because the one in the door jam barely counts because apparently people like to change those. well my vin didnt "match" because of all the Zs, later to find out that the ZZZ--Z--- in my vin are filler Zs. the cars were stamped with those rolling out of the assembly line as a body. then when they went to wherever the car is assembled at and the options for that body were sorted out, it was designated in the "filler areas." i guess the bodies of alot of mkIs were made in germany and a couple other places, shipped over, and assembled here. its wierd. but thats what ive found so far. theres supposedly a stamp on the rear suspension somewhere. not too sure though.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

justin_6649 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Okay, so... the door frame VIN matches the dashboard VIN, and the engine bay VIN is 9BWZZZ302JP061457, so that's not much help with all those "filler Z"s in there...
> 
> ive seen a corrado with the same zzz thing on the vin in the engine bay and it didnt even have one on the dash. the car is a syncro vr6 which was never offered in canada and american corrados r still not allowed in canada because of their seat belt thing, anyways i would to like to know more about this zzz thing...
> 
> ...



The ZZZ in the vin on the cowl is just filler.

sa


----------



## VWDoc91 (Aug 21, 2008)

efritsch said:


> 5 - Engine
> Contact Dealer for Detailed Engine Information



A - Lowest Power, Petrol

B - Petrol

C - Petrol

D - Petrol

E - Highest Power, Petrol

F - 1.9L TDI

G - Lowest Power, Diesel (1.5D 1977-1980; 1.6D 1981-1989)

H - Diesel (Turbodiesel 1983-1990; EcoDiesel 1991-1992)


----------



## autoexpert2 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Best vin decoder*

*Best vin decoder*

http://automotivevin.com/

Must be there...


----------

